# Not much going on in the Wild game area.



## coyote (Mar 17, 2008)

Wonder why..Is wild game just not a good thing to smoke??I love hunting. But is store bought stuff just better because of the fat content? as most game is normally pretty lean.


----------



## mossymo (Mar 17, 2008)

coyote
I am not sure about New Mexico, but up here where I am from we are in the midst of ice fishing (thawing ice) and open water fishing. Then the next season for hunting for us is early spring snow goose (which I quit years ago). Hopefully have some goose jerky makers posting soon though. 

For the area I live in, fall and early winter is when we make most of our wild game. I am into deer, elk, moose, buffalo, pheasant, grouse and partridge.


----------



## erain (Mar 17, 2008)

mossy u hit it dead on, although i did start some belly for bacon which i plan to smoke in a cuple weeks. getting thru the hunting seasons and then prep it all for freezer quick so can get to the business at hand, and that be ice fishing. with walleye and pike done now for the year would think would have more time but the best fishing is about to arrive, not to mention border water lakes have longer seasons. i will be getting buzy smokin when the ice goes bad. have a few wild ame projects on the agenda.


----------



## mj-air23 (Mar 17, 2008)

I still have some Venison bacon, some summer sausage, and some country syle sausage to make yet. I just smoked some goose jerky yesterday...will post q-views later tonight after slicing it. I agree tho, wild game season is winding down up here in the Northland except for stuff that keeps finding its way up to the top of my freezer...lol


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Mar 17, 2008)

I have 4 deer in the freezer.... just havn't been smokin any lately.... dont worry- as the weather changes - I will be!!


----------



## fritz (Mar 17, 2008)

Believe it or not I am planning to smoke some beaver in the near future (jokes are welcome) my brother has a small farm and a neusense (sp?) permit. He has been saving the pelts and already been able to have a quilt made out of them. Asked him to freeze some of the meat and hoping I can get a lot of help how to smoke it from SNF, I’m sure I will…


----------



## mossymo (Mar 17, 2008)

Fritz
I would think beaver should be brought to temperature gradually, any drastic temp changes can snuff out the coals immediately and all you can do is try again the next day..... hopefully we can hear from other beaver smokers and/or eaters?


----------



## fritz (Mar 17, 2008)

LOL...only if you get a chance the next day Mossymo...


----------



## fritz (Mar 17, 2008)

In fact In the past I have tried to bring the temp up so quickly that it took me a month to get the fire lit again....true story.


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh man
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. You guys are awful. 

I can't hunt anything until spring turkey in about a month. I did try to smoke a wild turkey once, and although I had done dozens of domestics with good success,  the wild one turned out terrible. I have also deep fried wild, and that was killer good, I just hate the set-up, mess, and potential danger. I will be doing some varmint (gopher and prairie dog) shooting too, but don't think I'll be doing much with them. Good luck with the flat tails though!


----------



## stillsmokin (Jan 31, 2013)

Hopefully I will be able to contribute to this area. I work mostly with wild game, and it makes up a huge part of our diet. Have been experimenting for years with different recipes, sausage, etc. and have quite a following among my friends. Will be adding recipes as I can.


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 1, 2013)

I think a lot of the wild game threads end up in the sausage forum.


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 1, 2013)

Coyote,

I'm grilling some blackstrap tonight on the Weber with AMNPS smoke added, I'll grab some Q view to hold you over :)


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 1, 2013)

Here you go, Georgia Whitetail doe on the Weber...

Season with salt, pepper and granulated garlic













P2010130.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Feb 1, 2013


















P2010131.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Feb 1, 2013






AMNPS with bourbon barrel pellets













P2010132.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Feb 1, 2013






Meat cooking













P2010135.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Feb 1, 2013






Finished product













P2010136.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Feb 1, 2013


----------



## stilllearning (Feb 2, 2013)

Can't wait to have more time to find the Venison smoking recipes.  Venison Bacon sounds awesome!


----------



## vtmecheng (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm thinking about smoking some whitetail roasts this weekend. If I do there will be some Q-View comin'.


----------

